
Show HN: Impalette, extract color matches from images for predefined palettes - mipmap04
https://impalette.com/
======
mipmap04
Impalette is an Azure hosted web app that allows users to upload images to
find the nearest neighbors of dominant and related colors to predefined color
palettes. Currently, Impalette has Pantone C, Sherwin Williams, and Dunn
Edwards. I plan on adding more as I find palettes. Additionally, you get back
the color names from the respective palettes as well as the hex values.

There’s also an API that allows 1000 requests per day. It’s one endpoint and
pretty easy to use. There’s some light documentation on the landing page (just
create an account to get access to the API). The API returns Hex, HSV, RGB,
and the color’s palette specific name.

I made this in my spare time because I often work with clients who are small
and lack a style guide, but have images that contain colors they would like in
their final product. This is a quick way for me to figure out colors that will
look good on print or paint and get their actual color names.

Thanks for your interest and I hope someone finds it useful! If you have any
questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

Technologies used: -Redis -ASP.NET MVC -jQuery -Azure

------
kkirsche
Seems pretty cool. For a tool like this though it did confuse me why I'd
register for an account. Is this for API access or something else?

~~~
mipmap04
Purely for API access. It's totally free and unnecessary to register
otherwise. Your API key will be on your home page when you log in.

------
IAmGarrett
Haha I like that detail in the logo.

